# معلومات هامة جداًعن الفوسفات



## احمد العربيي (2 نوفمبر 2009)

§  مقدمة : 

يعتبر الفسفور أحد أهم العناصر الكيمائية للنبات والحيوان ويدخل في جميع الوظائف الحيوية . وتحصل النباتات على الفوسفور من التربة بينما تحصل الحيوانـات على الفـوسفـور من النباتـات التي تتغـذى عليها ومن هنـا تبرز أهمية الفوسفات في حياة الإنسـان . ويمكن استعراض بعض استخدامات الفوسفات كألتالى : 
صناعة الأسمدة : وهى تمثل حوالي (77%) من استخدامات الفوسفات حيث يتم تفاعل الفوسفات مع الأحماض لإنتاج السوبر فوسفات وفوسفات النيتروجين والأسمدة المركبة كما يمكن طحن الصخور الفوسفاتية وإضافتها مباشرة إلى التربة الحامضية وتمثل هذه الطريقة حوالي (4%) من استخدامات الفوسفات ويحتوى السوبر فوسفات على (14-25%) من خامس أكسيد الفوسفور بينما يحتوى كل من الفوسفات النيتروجينى والأسمدة المركبة على(40-45%) من خامس أكسيد الفوسفور القابل للتحلل والامتصاص .
*1- **صناعة الفوسفور الحراري و حامض الفوسفوريك : **و تمثل هذه الصناعة حوالي (8%) من استخدامات الفوسفات ويتم استخدامها في معالجة أسطح المعادن مثل الألمنيوم والنحاس والحديد المغلف بالنيكل وفى المنظفات الكيميائية والمبيدات الحشرية .*
*2- **إعداد الفوسفات كغذاء للمواشي :** و تمثل هذه الصناعة حوالي (6%) من استخدامات الفوسفات حيث يستخدم الفوسفات المكلسن والحاوي على نسبة قليلة من عنصر الفلور في تغذية قطعان المواشي .*
*3- *صناعات متعـددة للفوسفات : و تمثل نسبة (5%) من استخدامات الفوسفات و تستخدم في منظفات الغسيل الصناعية والمنزلية .
5-مصدر من مصادر خام اليورانيوم: يعتبر خام الفوسفات من الخامات التى يتم استخلاص خام اليورانيوم منها . 
§  الـدول المنتجـة والمستهلكة :

أظهرت الأسواق العالمية بوادر طيبة في تحسن تجارة خامات الفوسفات خلال عام (1988م) حيث بلغ الإنتاج العالمي من صخور الفوسفات حوالي (165 مليون طن) ثم انخفض إلى أن وصل إلى (120 مليون طن) في عام (1993م) ثم تحسن وبلغ (160 مليون طن) خلال عام (2005م) وتعتبر الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية أكبر الدول المنتجة للفوسفات حيث بلغ إنتاجها في عام (2005م) حوالي (38 مليون طن) ثم تليها الصين (36،9 مليون طن) ثم المملكة المغربية بحوالى (26 مليون طن) اما مصر فيبلغ تقريبا 4 مليون وباقي الإنتاج موزع بين دول الأردن و تونس و البرازيل و فلسطين و توجو و كندا و استراليا وهى تسيطر على (70%) من الإنتاج العالمي . وتعتبر الهند أكبر الـدول المستهلكة للفوسفات تليها إندونيسيا ثم باقي دول شرق أسيا ماليزيا و الفلبين و بنجلادش حيث تستهلك أكثر من (65%) من الإنتــاج العالمي .


----------



## engamartobak (20 يناير 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## spiderweb2015 (15 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## dmaha (15 أبريل 2010)

معلومات مفيدة اخى
بارك الله فيك


----------

